# 3 Martell Knives Available - all under $500 @ District Cutlery



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2018)

*240mm Wa Gyuto - 52100 - Maple Burl & Marbled Buffalo Horn*









*225mm Yo Gyuto - 52100 - Maple Burl & Blond Buffalo Horn*








*210mm Wa Gyuto - 52100 - "Lava" Poly Acrylic*


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow love the 225. May have to make a visit.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 4, 2018)

As always, I love the Western handles you do, especially with blue maple... Gorgeous!


----------



## playero (Feb 22, 2019)

gone


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2019)

playero said:


> gone







*Note - they just ordered more.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 22, 2019)

Can you share more info as to what they are getting?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2019)

Bill13 said:


> Can you share more info as to what they are getting?




It'll be a mix of wa and western handled gyutos in CPM154 & 52100 in 240mm & 225mm sizes. I don't have the exact specifics worked out yet.


----------

